# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بالاخره حسابداری یا روانشناسی؟

## بیون بکیهون

از بین این دو رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
برای من سرکار رفتن و شاغل شدن خیلی مهمه 
این دو رشته رو برای استخدامیش انتخاب کردم اولی بانک و اینجور جاهای رسمی و دومی برای انوزگاری چون خودم فرهنگیان دوست داشتمو نشد
تو هر دو رشته ادمایی داشتن ک بشدت منو از خوندن اون رشته ها ناامید کردن و واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
غیر ایناهم رشته ای ب ذهنم نمیرسه تو پیام نور و ازاد
راهنماییم کنین لطفا
نه کسیو دارم نه هزینه ی مشاور

----------


## Shah1n

> از بین این دو رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
> برای من سرکار رفتن و شاغل شدن خیلی مهمه 
> این دو رشته رو برای استخدامیش انتخاب کردم اولی بانک و اینجور جاهای رسمی و دومی برای انوزگاری چون خودم فرهنگیان دوست داشتمو نشد
> تو هر دو رشته ادمایی داشتن ک بشدت منو از خوندن اون رشته ها ناامید کردن و واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> غیر ایناهم رشته ای ب ذهنم نمیرسه تو پیام نور و ازاد
> راهنماییم کنین لطفا
> نه کسیو دارم نه هزینه ی مشاور


متاسفانه هيچكدوم بازار كار خوبي نداره و آنچنان هم چيزي ياد نميگيريد تو پيام نور و آزاد و اين يه واقعيته
سركار رفتن ميخاي با اين دو رشته خيلي كارت سخته مگر اين يه كلان شهر زندگي كني كه يه كار به سختي گير بياري در اونصورت بازهم استخدام فارغ التحصيل پيام نور و آزاد غير ممكنه چون فارغ التحصيل هاي دانشگاه هاي خوب هم بيكارن حقيقتا
فرهنگيان ميخواي اگر مشكل سن نداريد براي سال ديگه بخونيد و برنامه ريزي كنيد

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط بیون بکیهون


از بین این دو رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
برای من سرکار رفتن و شاغل شدن خیلی مهمه 
این دو رشته رو برای استخدامیش انتخاب کردم اولی بانک و اینجور جاهای رسمی و دومی برای انوزگاری چون خودم فرهنگیان دوست داشتمو نشد
تو هر دو رشته ادمایی داشتن ک بشدت منو از خوندن اون رشته ها ناامید کردن و واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
غیر ایناهم رشته ای ب ذهنم نمیرسه تو پیام نور و ازاد
راهنماییم کنین لطفا
نه کسیو دارم نه هزینه ی مشاور


سلام
متاسفانه هیچ کدوم . 
یه تجربه: یا وقت بذار روی رشته عالی یا برو دنبال مهارت و کار ازاد .غیر این وقت تلف کنیه*

----------


## ahsan66

دوست عزیزم روانشناسی اشباع شده خیلی ها رفتن ولی اگه بری برا مقاطع بالاتر ارشد دکترا واقعا خوبه کار برات پیدا میشه  حسابداری اگه توی شهرا بزرگ باشی معمولا حسابداری میگیرن اونم با هزار بدبختی .دنبال کار دولتی نباش این ازمون استخدامی همش الکی هست دولت با این اوضاع خراب کسی رو استخدام نمیکنه ناامیدت نمیکنم توی هیکدوم از این دو رشته بازار خوبی نیست اونم دانشگاه ازاد

----------


## Bahar1377

والا من یه زمانی عاااااشق روانشناسی بودم
یه مدت میرفتم باشگاه، یادمه مربی از هرکی مپرسید رشتت چیه؟ میگفت روانشناسی :Yahoo (2): 
دیگه دیدم روان یه ذره هم پرستیژ نمونده براش. هر کی از راه رسیده زده...
حسابداری هم دیدم تو عصر جدید علیخانی از هر کی میپرسه رشتت چیه؟ میگه حسابداری!!!

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط بیون بکیهون


از بین این دو رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟
برای من سرکار رفتن و شاغل شدن خیلی مهمه 
این دو رشته رو برای استخدامیش انتخاب کردم اولی بانک و اینجور جاهای رسمی و دومی برای انوزگاری چون خودم فرهنگیان دوست داشتمو نشد
تو هر دو رشته ادمایی داشتن ک بشدت منو از خوندن اون رشته ها ناامید کردن و واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
غیر ایناهم رشته ای ب ذهنم نمیرسه تو پیام نور و ازاد
راهنماییم کنین لطفا
نه کسیو دارم نه هزینه ی مشاور



سلام اگه دنبال استخدام رسمی هستی بهتره رشته های فرهنگیان رو بزنی و برای سال بعد بخونی این دو تا رشته دنبال نیروی متخصص هستن و مستقل*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


والا من یه زمانی عاااااشق روانشناسی بودم
یه مدت میرفتم باشگاه، یادمه مربی از هرکی مپرسید رشتت چیه؟ میگفت روانشناسی
دیگه دیدم روان یه ذره هم پرستیژ نمونده براش. هر کی از راه رسیده زده...
حسابداری هم دیدم تو عصر جدید علیخانی از هر کی میپرسه رشتت چیه؟ میگه حسابداری!!!


برای پرستیژ رشته ای رو انتخاب کنی معلومه علاقه نبوده چون جز رشته های خود ساختش و فرد متخصص و کاربلذ توش کمه وگرنه همه رشته پره مدرک نما*

----------


## telma_alen

> *
> 
> 
> سلام اگه دنبال استخدام رسمی هستی بهتره رشته های فرهنگیان رو بزنی و برای سال بعد بخونی این دو تا رشته دنبال نیروی متخصص هستن و مستقل*


بنظرتون بین روانشناسی و تغذیه یا مامایی کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
به هیچ کدامشون علاقه ندارم و قطعا دیگه ادامشونم نمیدم فقط میخوام این 4 سالو به بهترین و راحت ترین نحو ممکن بگذرونم
 بنظرم برم روانشناسی تو این 4 سال لاعقل میشه رو خودم کار کنم و از لحاظ روانی اماده بشم ولی از اون طرفم م یبنم همه دوستام رفتم ازاد و عملا هیچ فرقی بین من که موندم و خوندم با اونا نیست
 گزینه دیگی هم ندارم چون فقط میتونم تو شهر خودم انتخاب کنم و اونم چیزی نداره
لطفا همه راهنماییی کنید

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط azaf


بنظرتون بین روانشناسی و تغذیه یا مامایی کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
به هیچ کدامشون علاقه ندارم و قطعا دیگه ادامشونم نمیدم فقط میخوام این 4 سالو به بهترین و راحت ترین نحو ممکن بگذرونم
 بنظرم برم روانشناسی تو این 4 سال لاعقل میشه رو خودم کار کنم و از لحاظ روانی اماده بشم ولی از اون طرفم م یبنم همه دوستام رفتم ازاد و عملا هیچ فرقی بین من که موندم و خوندم با اونا نیست
 گزینه دیگی هم ندارم چون فقط میتونم تو شهر خودم انتخاب کنم و اونم چیزی نداره
لطفا همه راهنماییی کنید


بنظرم تغذیه بری بهتره فردا 4سالم امکان تغییر باور هات هست چون یه 20 ساله با 30 ساله کلی تفاوت دارن*

----------


## meghdad

سلام اینجا جواب قطعی دستت نمیاد عزیز

شما باید از دانشجوهای این رشته ها بپرسید کمک تون کنن

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

دوست عزیز شما هیچ توجهی به علاقه‌تون ندارید . حسابداری کجا! روانشناسی کجا! دوتا رشته ‌ن که زمین تا آسمون دروسشون و حال و هواشون باهم فرق میکنه . من ارشد حسابداری دارم . درمورد روانشناسی نظری ندارم! فقط اینو میگم که توو رشته ی من هر کسی میتونه موفق بشه . در بهترین موقعیت ها استخدام بشه از دیوان محاسبات گرفته تا بانک ها و حتی شرکت های خصوصی فسقلی.  ولی به دوتا چیز بستگی داره ۱ .سطح دانشگاهی که درس میخونید ۲. میزان علاقه تون به این رشته . اگه علاقه نداشته باشید حتی کارشناسیتونم به زور میگیرید با نمره های پایین و معدل پایین و این هیچ آینده ای براتون نداره . اول برید ببینید دروسی که قراره توو دانشگاه بخونید چیه و توانایی  شما چیه . بعد انتخاب کنید

----------

